
San Francisco’s Beefeater doorman retires after 43 years - tareqak
https://apnews.com/48bdce0007818508cff213048d38b283
======
danans
A tip of the hat and congratulations to this gentleman on his retirement, but
this is the part of his (and the American) story that is no more:

> ... he took the job at 19 because his mother knew the hotel’s general
> manager and they needed a doorman for the summer.

> He’s up for spending more time with his wife, Cindy, a hospitality executive
> whom he chatted up at a cable car stop about a quarter-century ago, and
> their four grandchildren.

... by which I mean: a comfortable retirement at 62, grandchildren either
nearby or he can afford to visit them, all for an unskilled laborer.

Even if we can't or shouldn't go back to that time (which had plenty of other
problems), it's notable to mark the passing of that era of opportunity that
was available - albeit only to a subset of people - and think about where we
place the bar today for the opportunity to establish a comfortable but modest
life.

~~~
jpollock
His spouse is an executive who is still working. He is not retiring on his
income alone.

~~~
danans
Perhaps. We'll never know in his particular instance how much of his ability
to retire comfortably is based on his own employment vs his spouse's. All we
know is that she is a "hospitality executive", whatever that means.

More generally, the time when an unskilled laborer could comfortably retire
early - which did exist - has passed. It is worth reflecting on that time for
both its positives and negatives.

------
kjs3
When possible, I try and stay at hotels with defined doormen (as opposed to
valets) and make an effort to build a little rapport with them. They typically
have been around a while a know the town. That way I can ask questions like
"what's the restaurant you go to, not a tourist trap", "where's the best dive
bar in this town" or "where's a nice place to take a date" and have high
probability of getting a good answer. Good doorman have sent me on may a great
adventure over the years.

------
Jamwinner
Aww man, this is sad. All good things.

The article makes no mention of anyone hoping to fill his shoes, which is even
more heartbreaking. The tradition of kindness and personal connection is
already waning. Even a 'corporate' ambassador of goodwill is better than one
less person to gift the world a genuine smile.

~~~
tareqak
> Sweeney is not the hotel’s only Beefeater doorman, although he is the best-
> known and the longest-lasting doorman in a city with about 100 of them. The
> San Francisco Chronicle toasted his 40th year on the job on its front page;
> he has his own plaque on the sidewalk in front of the hotel.

I think there is more than one Beefeater doorman at the Sir Francis Drake
based on that quote.

------
shalmanese
> He’s up for spending more time with his wife, Cindy, a hospitality executive
> whom he chatted up at a cable car stop about a quarter-century ago, and
> their four grandchildren.

Either he had a previous marriage that's unmentioned or that's an extremely
aggressive timeline.

